

Getting Reid Hoffman wrong (& right) - MrMcDowall
http://copy-cat.co/blog/getting-reid-hoffman-wrong-and-right/

======
tgrass
I'm building an app that is jurisdictionaly based and thus my first potential
market will only be about 50 people within civil engineering in my region. I'm
a little nervous about taking this advice since if I lose a few prospective
customers because of an embarrassing release, I very well may lose them for
good with no one to replace them.

Any thoughts?

~~~
tgrass
Many thanks antidoh, Momoko11 and MrMcDowall.

~~~
Momoko11
No prob :) And good luck!

